# Best baby names heard or come up with



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't wait until my doe kids so I decided to pass the time by reading some of the craziest/best baby names you've come up with or heard!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Well if you let your kids name them you get chocolate , einstien , flower and dough cookie lol


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

justspry said:


> Well if you let your kids name them you get chocolate , einstien , flower and do cookie lol


I love Einstein lol does it have crazy hair? Lol


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

justspry said:


> Well if you let your kids name them you get chocolate , einstien , flower and dough cookie lol


With me it is my niece. She decided on sprinkles (chicken) and ice cream (guinea pig).


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

RoyalSpirit said:


> With me it is my niece. She decided on sprinkles (chicken) and ice cream (guinea pig).


 love those, especially ice cream!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Peanut butter and Jelly was the cutest name I heard for twins


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

Awe lol I came up with artemisia and cayenne for cinnamons soon to be babies lol thank god cayenne can go both ways if she has three I'll add sassafras


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

I have someone who is buying two wethers and she is naming them Elvis and Presley.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

RoyalSpirit said:


> I have someone who is buying two wethers and she is naming them Elvis and Presley.


I had two orphaned lambs once I called Michael and Jackson!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I Have 3 does Jasemine, Cinderella (Cinder), and Belle.
Upcoming kids are
twin does Briar Rose & Snow White
twin Bucks Jiminy Cricket & Pinnochio
a Buck and a doe Hansel and Grettel
Single buck Jack


----------



## crazynigiegirl (May 26, 2014)

First two does we named Eleanor (from Ella Enchanted) and Alice (as in Alice in Wonderland)
Now we have Arrietty and her twin doelings Israel (isy) and Illyria.


----------

